# Exchanging into DVC with RCI



## princesslayla (Aug 26, 2013)

typically, how many rci points will I need for a 1 bed or 2 bed in late August (2014) ? are any resorts more than others? I only have 39 points and i don't want to continue my ongoing search if its hopeless. thanks so much!


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 26, 2013)

If you have "39", you're talking about TPU (RCI Weeks) rather than points (RCI Points).

It's possible that 39 will be enough, but DVC exchanges right now (even 1BR) are taking 40+ TPU.  That said, DVC TPU levels have varied tremendously in the past, so it may change any number of times between now and January/February, when the first bulk DVC deposits for August go through.

It's certainly not hopeless, but it's not a sure thing either.


----------



## kevinhtre (Aug 27, 2013)

Any just out of curiosity, what if he HAD meant points? What does it take points wise and/or how do TPUs relate to points in a general sense?


----------



## bnoble (Aug 27, 2013)

In general: TPU (aka "Weeks") and Points are completely different currencies, with completely different inventory pools. There is no direct conversion between Points and TPU values.  Instead, there is some inventory that can be booked with either Points or TPUs.  Which is the better deal can vary.


----------



## princesslayla (Aug 27, 2013)

thanks! yes, I meant TPUs


----------



## coachb (Aug 27, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> If you have "39", you're talking about TPU (RCI Weeks) rather than points (RCI Points).
> 
> It's possible that 39 will be enough, but DVC exchanges right now (even 1BR) are taking 40+ TPU.  That said, DVC TPU levels have varied tremendously in the past, so it may change any number of times between now and January/February, when the first bulk DVC deposits for August go through.
> 
> It's certainly not hopeless, but it's not a sure thing either.



Does anyone know what a 2br DVC in the Summer is costing in TPU's? I know the numbers have varied widely since I've been tracking this. Started off at 25 TPU's for a Summer 2br then went to about double that. Any current information?

Also, are the bulk deposits still being released about 9 months out? Seem to recall that was the case with a trickle being released up until about 6 months out or so. After that, not so much.


----------



## jmpellet (Aug 27, 2013)

coachb said:


> Does anyone know what a 2br DVC in the Summer is costing in TPU's? I know the numbers have varied widely since I've been tracking this. Started off at 25 TPU's for a Summer 2br then went to about double that. Any current information?
> 
> Also, are the bulk deposits still being released about 9 months out? Seem to recall that was the case with a trickle being released up until about 6 months out or so. After that, not so much.



I think its more like 6-7 months out for the bulk deposit.  I believe ealry March just came out.  The TPU required seems to very wildly and spring 2014 weeks are very high -- in the 40 TPU range.


----------



## jackio (Aug 27, 2013)

I exchanged for the first week in September this year for 27 TPUs for a 1BR in Saratoga Springs and a 1BR at Boardwalk Villas.  Maybe the TPUs drop after the kids go back to school.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 27, 2013)

There is a whole lot more detail in the members-only Sightings forum, but it is still in that range (25-50) and most deposits are 5-7 months out.


----------



## rili (Sep 2, 2013)

IF you can travel last minute you can get into SSR or OKW for 12-15 TPU points. I just declined a 2 BR at OKW for the end of Sept. (I think it was 12 points) The dates just would not work for me. I have an ongoing search and am keeping my fingers crossed for Oct. I stayed in a 2 BR at SSR last Oct for 11 points. Good Luck!


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a low-value deposit that I'm specifically keeping an ongoing search on, just to try to get a last-minute DVC.  I'm only searching for the weeks/resorts we're already going to be there, so that we can offer to bring someone else with us.


----------

